# Uber’s rating system



## ernesttake2 (Mar 11, 2018)

I’ve given 117 trips and only 48 of them have been rated, 42 of the 48 are five star ratings, but my current overall rating is 4.75. I think any trip that is left unrated should automatically count as a 5 star rating. If there was an issue in a trip, a passenger would remember to leave a rating, but judging by my ratio of rated trips to non, most riders forget and as a result my rating is unfairly lower than it should be. Drivers have to leave a rating in order to move on to the next trip, but passengers can request multiple Uber trips without rating any of them.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

I’m with you bro, the Uber congame is rigged against us from day one


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

ernesttake2 said:


> I've given 117 trips and only 48 of them have been rated, 42 of the 48 are five star ratings, but my current overall rating is 4.75. I think any trip that is left unrated should automatically count as a 5 star rating. If there was an issue in a trip, a passenger would remember to leave a rating, but judging by my ratio of rated trips to non, most riders forget and as a result my rating is unfairly lower than it should be. Drivers have to leave a rating in order to move on to the next trip, but passengers can request multiple Uber trips without rating any of them.


I thought they did this already, or is just Lyft who is doing this?


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

In my experience only about 30-35% of the people rate a trip


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ernesttake2 said:


> I think any trip that is left unrated should automatically count as a 5 star rating.


I'm a driver and I disagree with this.

You'll be fine...

I get WAY more 5s that I don't deserve than less than 5s that I do.

I get a lot of 4s from new /uneducated riders ..

At 50 rated trips, each star is worth .02. You lost 11-13 stars. In 6 trips.

It will will come back up. Furthermore, don't worry too much about your rating, will probably get lower at some point and will get higher at some point. Other than your feelings getting hurt you'll be fine.


----------



## Nobody 1960 (Mar 13, 2018)

I have the same problem with there ratings was deactivated paied the contractors fee 49.00 watch there videos with broken and bad English got reactivated. And now to weeks later back with the same problem deactivated again only Without my 49.00 and wasted time and 12 hours later still no response for there so called drivers help section where I left a message about the account problems. Supper customer service Uber!


----------



## Gotta run (Mar 13, 2018)

Nobody 1960 said:


> I have the same problem with there ratings was deactivated paied the contractors fee 49.00 watch there videos with broken and bad English got reactivated. And now to weeks later back with the same problem deactivated again only Without my 49.00 and wasted time and 12 hours later still no response for there so called drivers help section where I left a message about the account problems. Supper customer service Uber!


Same thing here. I had to pay for the 49.00 test thurs March 8 2018. Passed it and was ready to drive on Saturday. Then got deactivated on a false claim of driving under the influence on March 10 2018. I worked for Uber from from Jan 23 - March 10 2018. Don't get comfortable with uber or lyft. You can be deactivated on a false claim. If this happens 3 times uber gets you off their platform for good.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Nobody 1960 said:


> I have the same problem with there ratings was deactivated paied the contractors fee 49.00 watch there videos with broken and bad English got reactivated. And now to weeks later back with the same problem deactivated again only Without my 49.00 and wasted time and 12 hours later still no response for there so called drivers help section where I left a message about the account problems. Supper customer service Uber!


I'm sorry this happened to you. Where you drive in a town can affect your rating, because some people are generally so miserable, they love taking it out on drivers. You'll find more upscale areas of town, the people are nicer and pleasant. Underaged kids will ding you (if you can find the post "How to get 5 stars from me" (something like that) you'll see where they're coming from. Also, get Lyft.


----------

